# Brown discharge during 2nd trimester? 25weeks



## AliciaDA

Hey all,
I'll be 25 weeks tomorrow and today I woke up to a brown discharge, kinda like I used to get when I finished my period (old blood). It wasn't a lot but enough for me to really notice it. This is the first time this has happened during the pregnancy and I know its more common in the 1st trimester. I also have had no exams recently or have had sex. Please tell me I'm not the only one that has had this happen and it's perfectly normal?


----------



## Geegees

I've had the odd bit of brown discharge every now and then. 
I have read that it can happen when from where your uterus has been growing and stretching and it's pushed some old blood out, I personally wouldn't worry, but it might worth a quick call to your midwife. :)


----------



## Iria

well, any "bloody" discharge is not good sign.. I was just posting lately about my problem, i had a little bleeding [first it was small amount of fresh blood, later for another few days had brownish spotting].. in my case it was due to my placenta being low located, and in that situation its common to have brownish/little bleeding between end of second trimester and beginning of third.. 

I dont want to stress you here, but just in case i would contact your midwife or see a doctor.. especially if you are going have that discharge for longer than a day..


----------



## ash086

a little brown discharge is fine. if it turns red or pink id worry. also if you feel baby move often youre fine


----------



## Takara

I've had the same Hun and due to previous miscarriage I was sent to hospital for an examination and it was just the uterus expansion causing a little bit of unwanted womb lining to expel itself. Best to notify midwife just for it to be written in your notes. 

Good luck. Xx


----------



## AliciaDA

Thanks ladies! Just been taking it relly easy ad hoping my doctors office will be open tomorrow. Not sure if they will be since its MLK day. But the brown discharged has extrey decreased and I've been feeling her kick plenty. Plus no cramps or pains. So I'll keep you guys updated! Hoping it's just nothing!!


----------



## jenmcn1

I had this 2 weeks ago...went to the ER for it...just to be safe. It was fine....they did u/s etc...it was "old blood"...that my body was getting rid of and my placenta was NOT low it was up quite high. TOTALLY fine and normal. If it was fresh blood it would be a different situation possibly. Talk to your doctor tomorrow, and I'm sure you will be reassured! hugs!


----------

